# Detailer's Domain: VW GTI - Paint Correction and Opti Coat



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject - 2010 VW GTI
Requirements - Full Exterior Paint Correction and Opti Coat installation.

We get another one ready for Waterfest.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's M105 with Surbuf and Griots Orbital
- Sonax 5/5 Fine Abrasive Paste - Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Sonax 3/6 Nano Polish - Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Opti Coat 
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Wolf's Decon Gel
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Meg's M105 
Sonax Compound 5/5 - Coming Soon
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6 - Coming Soon
Opti Coat 
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before

Direct sun shots out side, Wow this is bad

































































































Prep - Wheels/Tires/Wash/Decon/Autoscrub
Pre soak /Bug and Tar









Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner

















Wheel woolie in action (coming soon)









Rinse wheels

















Rinse bumper 









Foaming up the car









































































Decon 









Rinse

















Drying with the Uber Super Drying Microfiber Towel









AutoScrub 









Blowing out the excess water

















Shots of the paint after prep









































50/50 shots (before and after compound and polishing)

























John in the background happy with the progress on making his baby shine









































































































Tail lights were cleaned up - Sonax 5/5 followed by Sonax 3/6

Before









After

















Close up shots after correction









Action shots









Outside shots after paint correction

































































Rinse off all the dust from compound and polish

















Opti Coat 









Buffing off the Opti Coat









After


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic job there Phil!
Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Car looks lovely after your treatment, really great job :thumb:.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Tremendous turnaround on the paint and now looks stunning! :thumb:

Loving the alloys and lowered stance! 

Alan W


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Good job, what the hell had been clawing at this golf ! ?


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great Job :thumb: Great Golf :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning motor!
Excellent work.

:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The car looks stunning plus the after results looks awesome from your work :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish:thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Great job, lovely reflections


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Superb work Phil! :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

What's opticoat ?


----------



## VWman (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome car dude


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent job there Phil, boy that car was a real mess to start with ( great turnaround ):thumb:

Mario*


----------

